# I've treated my perianal abscess!!!



## maccamaccamacca

Iv'e joined here just to share the secret on how I treated my perianal abscess, it took me 4 years to figure it out and I want to share this with everyone as I feel an obligation to help people with this disease since I have experienced it myself and found a way to stop it completely. However please obviously understand that everyone's bodies and conditions are all different, but I am really hoping this basic cure can work for everybody, as it has worked LIKE A DREAM for me.

To cut straight to the point before I firstly bore you with the story, the way iv'e treated it is to stop eating meat, to 100% cut it out completely from the diet, that's right after being a lover of meat products like burgers and chicken etc for my entire life I am now a 'pescatarian' who only eats fish meat ( like a vegetarian but who eats fish ). It sounds like too simple of a treatment but it has worked like a magic bullet and you would not believe how many different things I tried & tested till I figured out to stop eating meat, and the tons of hours I spent researching the effects of all different things that have effects on the body ( I won't be listing what supplements I tried as they did not work ).

I don't believe in doctors one bit, never have ( unless i'm dying ), they only ever repeat what they read in school and act as a sales person to sell you drugs that will never work to heal something when it's something they don't actually understand. And after reading all the horror stories of people who've been repeatedly sliced open tens of times to have it drained, only for it to come back weeks or months later worse than what it was before. Cutting it open is not a cure it's just temporary drainage, it does not heal the infection from within and it's your body that needs to do it!

Iv'e tried tons of different kinds of natural drugs & supplements for boosting the immune system, other ones for balancing out your healthy gut bacteria, other ones for healing, tried cayenne & black pepper tea 5 times a day, etc etc etc, iv'e tried lots & lots of exercise ( which you should do anyway ), iv'e tried an intermittent fasting diet, cutting meals out, cutting out just pork ( but eating other meats ), cutting out alcohol, smoking, tried quitting processed foods, cheese, the list could go on & on but you get the point.

The reason an anal abscess keeps coming back is because it is continuously being fed bacteria from inside the anal canal through to the small opening ( or fistula ) in the canal wall and into the abscess, every time you eat ANY meat you're keeping BAD bacteria thriving within your system and it always finds it's way in there. Then to make it even worse, ALL meat that you buy from shops has been LOADED with antibiotics from the day the animal was born, right up to packaging, it's in animal feeds and also animals are injected with it, this is supposed to stop bacteria from growing in it as quickly as compared to what it would naturally, and it prolongs the shelf life of the meat. The downside to that is YOU are consuming it too, so your healthy gut bacteria is being destroyed by the antibiotics, then any bad leftover bacteria is actually growing in the meat while it's travelling through your intestine's warm environment, which is okay for a normal healthy person to get rid of with a 'no. 2'.. but someone with an abscess only needs just a tiny bit of that to get in there and it VERY quickly multiplies, resulting in it suddenly blowing up on you in size.

( I always seemed to notice after specifically eating pork it would always make the abscess worse than what any other type of meat would, I realise now this is because pork has a natural tendency to contain and hold much higher levels of bad/harmful bacteria, which is why you always hear people saying to make sure to REALLY cook it thoroughly when it's first cooked or reheated to destroy it. But even the small amounts from much safer meats are still very bad for abscess sufferers )

I spent my first 2 years with the abscess constantly being quite large and painful and I had to put large plasters over it to stop it leaking through my trousers, then gradually as time went on it seemed easier to burst it myself which relieved it but it came back every single time no matter what I tried, suddenly 'out of the blue' after it seemed like it was gone for a week or two it would appear.

After all my trial & error I eventually ( and thank god ) tried quitting meat, but if you try this please be patient with it as it didn't work straight away, you have to remember that all the insides of your intestines are completely layered with meat bacteria and it will take a while for your body to be purified from it, over time it will all find it's way out of your body and as your healthy bacteria reaches a natural balance from not ingesting meat then your healthy gut will destroy more & more of the bad bacteria, better and more quickly as time goes on. But the key is to stop meat bacteria from ever getting in there ever again once your body has completely flushed out the infection.

So that's right you will now be a pescatarian for life if you do this, but iv'e done it and iv'e got my life back. The first 2 weeks quitting meat there was no change, then after 3 or 4 weeks it massively started reducing in size and also the amount mess that was coming out of it, the 2nd month it would be gone completely for around a week at a time and came back in a small way, which I pressed on it to burst it and let it out to clear it quickly as soon as it came back so it could not grow and take over, after bursting it would be gone again within just a day and with no leaking as it was so small.

Into the 3rd month now and there was only mainly slight itching now and then where the exit hole is, and very tiny amounts of leaking every day or other day. Months 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9... NOTHING whatsoever accept for tough scar tissue from years of bursting it, it has now completely gone for 6 months and I just know it won't come back as i'm not eating any meat, not even the tiniest amount of meat just in case, but I can now eat all the cheese pizza I want :ysmile: ( which is actually really bad to eat when the abscess is active ). 

When you first stop eating meat DON'T eat pizza OR lots of cheese as your body is trying to battle the infection, as it can inflame the abscess again if the infection is clearly still in there. Also as you are now a pescaterian you won't be getting any thiamine ( vitamin B1 ) from meat sources, which is 100% needed by your brain and body, you can feel VERY ill if you end up thiamine deficient, so make sure to get a supplement. You will also most likely suffer some physical withdrawal symptoms from quitting meat, you may even feel awful and blame it on thinking it's because you 'need' meat ( which is not the case ), you may feel like you're getting the flu or a cold, but that's just your body suddenly detoxing you and clearing itself from all the bad toxins which have accumulated within you over the years, it is NOT because you need meat. Withdrawal will only last for a couple of weeks if you get it, so bear with it ( exact same thing happens with quitting smoking because your body has become hooked on the toxins ).

That's it, I really hope my research and the knowledge iv'e put here will help as many people as possible, and i'll be visiting many other forums to copy & paste this info to as many people as possible, and if you know friends or family who have an abscess be sure to give them this info for them to try as there is a massive chance this can treat their disease. I can 100% guarantee a doctor will NEVER advise me to stop eating meat, remember doctors at your practice don't actually research into anything, they just assume they know best because that's what they learned in a book. I managed to treat mine from within with the FIRST attempt at quitting meat ( even with two fistula's still inside my body, and iv'e never once had surgery or medication ).

And remember to keep hydrated and eat daily fruit & veg.

Good luck!!!! :heart:


----------



## ronroush7

Respectfully,I don't believe you have any scientific support for this.


----------



## paul11

here is my personal experience trying to fix or cure peri anal abscesses and fistulas. 

went on an ALL cooked vegetable and sweet potatoe diet(plus purified water and juicing). All organic for 4 months. absolutely NO change whatsoever. 

In fact, the writer of the book that I was following called me months later to see if it had worked so he could tell a younger guy to do it.( I think he was starting to doubt himself at this point). I told him it had no effect.

Like you said, everyone is different but i'm happy it worked for you and hopefully it can help some other people. There def. is no fix all for everyone when it comes to this disease. Just my experience though. Oh and also i did the SCD diet for at least 6 months with no results. Did many more natural and unconventional treatments and nothing worked. I was forced to take Humira basically. Had no choice at a certain point.


----------



## Lady Organic

Im glad you are doing better. Keep doing what you do because it seems to be working for you.It is true red meat especially should be kept to a minimum in food consumption. Cancer prevention authorities have just released a new report last week on this subject.

But unfortunately, your meat-elimination have already been tried by many CD patients without same luck as you, it not a lifesaver as you would like to believe for everyone. We wish it would be that simple for everyone, but it is not. And for those who do not have this chance, we have doctors. Without doctors, I'd be dead by now. I for one was on a A1 pescarian and even vegan diets for over 3 years and still, I ended up in a flare a year ago. 
I wish meat was my problem, but I can assure you with certainty it is not.


----------



## Robrich

Congrats on your success. Your persistence paid off.
Do you have crohns?


----------



## Jennifer

Welcome to the forum.

There is no known cure for Crohn's disease at this time. It's great that you found something that works for your symptoms however it's important to continue testing to make sure those fistulas and inflammation are healing. Not all fistulas connect to the surface so there may be a lot more going on inside even if you have few to no symptoms currently. 

Many doctors do research other treatment options like supplements and diet so if you aren't comfortable with your current one then it's important to find one who's willing to work with you so you can have proper testing done to make sure you're OK and on the right track towards remission. Many do not push medication if the patient isn't willing and the majority do not opt for surgery unless absolutely necessary.


----------



## maccamaccamacca

Hi all, I should have added ( and you can probably tell anyway ) that i'm not a professional in any kind of area, this is just my own research based on my own 'googling'.. testing and results.

But thanks for all your replies, I have to be honest out of all the forums I visited not once did I read a single person mention the effects of bacteria in meat, I really did think I was onto something solid there since it has worked like magic for me. But yes maybe the way the fistulas are situated inside mine one, the size, position, how long I had it, the amount of times it came back, age, mental state of mind, how my body reacts to many things, theres loads of factors, it can all be VERY different compared to other people like I said. I remember one flare up especially, I ate 3 large hotdogs all at once at a BBQ ( pork sausage ) and my god the next morning it blew up huge like a balloon and full of blood, it made me feel i'll with flu like symptoms for 2 days, when it burst it was the best relief and I never ate pork ever again ( and now eventually all meat types and the abscess has completely stopped ).

However I feel a bit sad now that some people have actually tried this and had no results in the smallest way, as I experienced having this disease and I know what's it's like and I know how great it feels to be normal again 

I don't think I have Crohn's as iv'e had no symptoms that i'm aware of, I feel fine and very normal and well on that part. On the part about the doctors, i'm in the UK, doctors might be very different here, in my life experience they never listen to you, don't actually investigate much at all or believe in anything unless it's an apparent 'fact' in an official book. I introduced my father to cayenne pepper tea for his high blood pressure after months of it being high and he finally tried it, after several weeks it finally went down a lot and the doctors were baffled when he said he'd stopped taking the medication and they checked the blood pressure 3 times just in case, when he mentioned the cayenne to them they just gave him a blank stare and didn't have a clue what he was talking about, and carried on insisting for him to take the official drugs for him to have ( even though they clearly weren't working ), so you can probably see where I come from with what iv'e said ;-)

I hope you all get there somehow or at least make it a lot more bearable, maybe it could even take 4 or 5 times longer for this 'no meat diet' to work on other people, or maybe it might not considering if having Crohne's will cause the abscesses to continue coming back anyway ( after reading what you have all said now ), maybe having no meat WILL work to cure an abscess but only if you don't have Crohn's, but I hope my results can help even one more person because I know if I would have found that same diet method in a forum it would have worked for me straight away if I'd have tried it.

Take care


----------



## fuzzy butterfly

Hi macca. Now i dont know !!but i eat meat very rarely,mainly coz i cant afford it. I have not had any fistulas of abscesse's up to now. It may or may not have a bearing on why i haven't had any. I may just have been lucky so far but ??


----------



## maccamaccamacca

Hopefully you never do get an abscess, as they can be very stressful, I don't know what it's like to have Crohn's, but i'm sure having both would be very hard to deal with. Like you say maybe the low amounts of meat you intake has played a role in you not developing one. I always say to myself if something is working but i'm not sure what it is then just carry on doing the same


----------



## fuzzy butterfly

Amen to that. Hope they keep at bay for you . Best wishes


----------



## maccamaccamacca

Thank you 

Also if it's any help to anyone, iv'e been drinking hot cayenne pepper tea every morning for the last 2 years, it is amazing for keeping your heart very healthy. It opens up all the blood vessels and it also regulates blood flow, reduces swelling, cures stomach ulcers etc. I both drink it and sprinkle some in my food whenever possible to get some into the digestive system, iv'e noticed in the past the larger amounts I had the more the abscess swelling would go down, it can also reduce pain.


----------



## fuzzy butterfly

Ah interesting macca. Might look into trying some,as i have joint pain. Thanks


----------



## maccamaccamacca

No problem, yes definitely it is supposed to ease joint pain and inflammation in them, look into the doses on google as you are supposed to start small ( about less than quarter flat teaspoon ) with it for the first week then slowly & gradually build up the amount to what you can handle. Having a large dose might make your stomach react to it if it's not used to it. Cayenne is a very powerful thing and can give great results, it also cleanses the insides of your organs.


----------



## fuzzy butterfly

Thanks il have a google.


----------



## DanielC

maccamaccamacca   I had the same issue!!!!
 The first time it happened to me I had to go to the ER because the pain was so bad.
 I tried different things for about 2 years until I decided to eliminate pork from my diet.

 This was a major discovery for me and I am really happy. 
 I had to stop eating pork completely because even small amounts would cause a breakout. 

 Daniel


----------



## shankar

I dont understand the logic here.. He is eating meat for a long time.. And his body accepted it, and able to digest it.. And when he got an abscess, quitting meat helps? .. It must be something else which we dont know yet.. But its good that it worked for you.. It makes me feel like, non-vegetarians with abscess have a choice and vegetarians with abscess dont.


----------



## Tfortrouble

I don't have Crohns, but suffer from bouts of diverticulitis.  My latest bout is an anal fistula very sore and unpleasant. I've now got seton drains. I've been vegetarian for over 36 years, don't eat processed foods and have recently been following the fodmap diet. Think lactose could be the problem. This kind of dispels the idea that it's solely an issue for meat eaters. Recent research seems to suggest there is a fungal issue though. We've a while to wait before the results!
Glad it's working for you currently and hope it continues.


----------

